# Adopting a hedgehog (breeder VS pet store)



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So as some of you know, I have been looking for months from a reputable breeder who has had success in breeding their hedgehogs.

Well, I've been looking through numerous craigslist and kijiji ads and there were a couple available for adoption.

There's one catch though, both hedgies that were posted on kijiji were not from breeders, but from pet stores... and I would like to adopt them, but I'm afraid that because they don't have pedigree, or any health guarantees, they will end up costing more than I expected.

I know it seems almost cruel that I am considering costs into this, but it's not only that, I don't think I could handle a hedgehog with WHS or something of the sorts, because I am a first time hedgehog owner.

I'm all for adopting unwanted pets, in fact, I volunteer at a shelter and I have always encouraged others/believed, myself, that one should always look to adopt before purchasing from a breeder to control overpopulation, etc. but this is a little :/

So yeah... advice, anyone?

ahhhh!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

My recommendation is to be patient and wait for a good breeder to have one available to you. Even though it's taking a while (for you, others might find that a very short wait!), it's well worth it.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> My recommendation is to be patient and wait for a good breeder to have one available to you. Even though it's taking a while (for you, others might find that a very short wait!), it's well worth it.


Thanks LG
I just wish there was something I could do about the hedgies that are being posted on those types of sites.
I know there isn't a specific rescue organization here for hedgehogs, and yes, the SPCA does take them in but they don't know what they're doing there :/

My friend adopted Leela from the SPCA and she was in horrid condition because they didn't know how to handle hedgehogs...


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I just wish there was something I could do about the hedgies that are being posted on those types of sites.
> I know there isn't a specific rescue organization here for hedgehogs, and yes, the SPCA does take them in but they don't know what they're doing there :/


Well, there is a specific rescue organization for hedgies! You can always report the ads the Hedgehog Welfare Society (HWS). Here is a link to there website: http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I know there isn't a specific rescue organization here for hedgehogs, and yes, the SPCA does take them in but they don't know what they're doing there :/


The SPCA don't keep them as most of the time they don't know how to care for them. I did came and "rescue" one from the SPCA in Sherbrooke. Yes it's pretty sad weh you look intoo kijiji and see those poor unwanted hedgie or backyard breeder adverts. That's why I suggest you to get a good breeder and wait. I personally don't have any suggestion in the Montreal area since after more reseach of my part, I find out most of them aren't to my standard. But that doesn't mean a hedgie from a breeder won't be sick, you have to be prepared to that.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish there was something I could do about the hedgies that are being posted on those types of sites.
> ...


Thanks, but can they really do much about it? I mean it's not like they are being neglected/abused...



FiaSpice said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > I know there isn't a specific rescue organization here for hedgehogs, and yes, the SPCA does take them in but they don't know what they're doing there :/
> ...


I am in contact with a breeder who is registered on here, her name is Josee LaPierre. She has agreed to deliver the hedgehog from where she lives.
So far, I've contacted up to around 5 breeders around Quebec o_o"


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Whether you get a rescue, from a pet store or from a breeder you always have the chance of health problems. Also as hedgehogs get older they can and probably will have some type of health problem. For first time owners it's recommended to get a baby from a good breeder but that doesn't mean that a rescue won't be a rewarding pet. I think people should avoid buying from pet stores because they support breeding mills and mistreatment of animals. 

From your original post it sounds like you want a baby from a breeder so that's what you should wait for.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> tie-dye hedgie said:
> 
> 
> > shaelikestaquitos said:
> ...


They can do some, like trying to find a well-suited home for it or possibly a HWS person can foster and/or rescue and take in it to live with their family permantly.


----------



## HalieAnne (Mar 15, 2010)

My first hedgehog Amy, came from a previous owner who had got her from a breeder. She was the most perky little thing. She would follow my sister around the house when she would crawl. SHe was such a sweetheart. I have had my boy for over 3 1/2 years now and we bought him from a pet store. We are sure he was miss treated and was not given much attention. Hes so grumpy and likes to be by himself, and has been like that since we got him. I love him dearly and im gald I have him, but when I get another Hedgie, its for sure going to be from a breeder. They spend time with them so they will be more use to being handled, maybe. Just my experiance. 


good luck.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

> They can do some, like trying to find a well-suited home for it or possibly a HWS person can foster and/or rescue and take in it to live with their family permantly.


Okay, well if I keep seeing their ad popping up, I will report them to the HWS then

thanks 



HalieAnne said:


> My first hedgehog Amy, came from a previous owner who had got her from a breeder. She was the most perky little thing. She would follow my sister around the house when she would crawl. SHe was such a sweetheart. I have had my boy for over 3 1/2 years now and we bought him from a pet store. We are sure he was miss treated and was not given much attention. Hes so grumpy and likes to be by himself, and has been like that since we got him. I love him dearly and im gald I have him, but when I get another Hedgie, its for sure going to be from a breeder. They spend time with them so they will be more use to being handled, maybe. Just my experiance.
> 
> good luck.


Yeah, these ones have been handled (because they have been previously owned) but it was more of a issue of not knowing the history of these animals because pet stores almost never have any background information from where they get their hedgehogs... These owners don't have that much information on their background, so I was fearing more for the fact that they had a higher risk in becoming unhealthy.


----------



## janae (Apr 8, 2010)

I am not sure where to post this. I am looking to adopt a baby hedgie from a good breeder. I am in Calgary Alberta. Does anyone know of anyone?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Check the breeder list on the main site of hedgehogcentral.com


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Janea..I really hope you find one closer to you 



Nicole


----------



## janae (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I looked on the main site and one was listed in Goulden BC which is only 3 hours but the web address wasn't valid anymore. I have 3 kids so I can't justify traveling to far. There seems to be lots in BC but closer to Vancouver and only one in Saskatewan and they are almost 9 hours away. What do you think of Petland as a last resort? Now that I have more knowledge of Hedgies I have better questions to ask and know to handle it before I buy it. I mean Bandit was awesome and friendly so we were very lucky.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you considered a breeder who'll ship to your nearest airport? Obviously it's not convenient if you're not near an airport, but if you are I know that heavenly hedgehogs in Manitoba will ship. http://www.heavenlyhedgehogs.ca


----------



## incubi (Dec 2, 2008)

I think anytime you own a pet you have to consider a pet becoming ill in the short or long term. What I mean by that is a pet in general could be healthy, but as it ages it's more prone to getting sick as hedgielover mentioned.


----------



## janae (Apr 8, 2010)

I completely understand that and I already have a experienced vet I can take them to. It would just be nice to not have that problem right from the start. We adopted a Hedgie from Petland not knowing it was sick and not being well educated. He fell sick about 1 week after bringing him home and started getting help. We were not able to save him. Even if it was only 2 weeks it was a hard thing to happen. My husband, kids and myself miss him. With having kids it would just be easier to start out healthy.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't discourage rescuing one, my family did so and it was probably the best move we could have made. If you aren't fussy about the age of your hedgie, there are always older ones out there who need homes, considering that hedgehogs have, unfortunately, become fad pets.

Best of luck, hon. Hope you find a spiky bundle of joy soon. <3


----------

